# Pick a number between 1 and 10!



## Nukoca (Aug 26, 2009)

Pick a number between 1 and 10!
http://www.misterpoll.com/polls/449086

1 and 100:
http://www.misterpoll.com/polls/449098

Ho hum...


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 26, 2009)

Over 9000.

But no really, i chose 7 for both.

Inb4 7 wordfilters to over9000


----------



## (X) (Aug 26, 2009)

As expeceted on both, most people voted for 7 and 42 at the time of posting


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 26, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Over 9000.
> 
> But no really, i chose 7 for both.
> 
> Inb4 7 wordfilters to over9000



:fp you basically admitted to being a user of /b/


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 26, 2009)

Possible motivation?







Alt text:


> You can do a lot better than 1% if you start keeping track of the patterns in what numbers people pick


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Possible motivation?



You get a higher success rate if you try that with a deck of cards. Still just as impressive.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 26, 2009)

shelley said:


> You get a higher success rate if you try that with a deck of cards. Still just as impressive.


I think the stats are well known for that too: 1/4 people will pick the ace of spades.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 26, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Over 9000.
> ...



Uh,

1. No, he didn't. That meme is quite popular. 

2. I don't see how it deserves a facepalm.

3. Let's assume that knowing this meme indicates that you're a user of /b/, doesn't knowing what that means mean that YOU basically admitted to being a user of /b/ too? So by your own logic, you deserve a facepalm yourself: :fp

I chose 3 and 74.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 26, 2009)

Umm, didn't it say to look away form the screen before picking your number?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 26, 2009)

Why do people not understand the difference?

Between 1 and 10: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
From 1 to 10: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
Between 1 and 10, _inclusive_: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10

It's even more annoying than when people call 300 "3 times more" than 100.
(It's either "3 times"=300% _as much_, or "2 times"=200% _more_.)

This has been a public service announcement (disguised as a complaint) by Lucas Garron.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 26, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



Knowing a meme is one thing, referencing it is another.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 27, 2009)

I fail to see how referencing a meme that is VERY well known, so well known that I'd bet many of the people who reference it know what /b/ even is, deserves any more of a facepalm (if they deserve any facepalm at all) than a person who knows about meme but didn't reference it.


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 27, 2009)

i chose 3 and 31


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 27, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Over 9000.
> ...



My old sig was about /b/, well, 4chan.
Why? Rules 1 and 2 only apply to raids.


EDIT: I think he was talking about the text i put in white.
I actually wrote that just in case there were any /b/tards on speedsolving, and lo and behold, someone saw. (x


----------



## qqwref (Aug 27, 2009)

I still have some topics saved from back when I used to browse /b/. Fun times.

I chose 4 and... don't remember. Does this poll have an option where you can view what you put?


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 27, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Possible motivation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually made the polls because of that comic... I guess you could say I was inspired. XKCD is pretty awesome.


----------



## spdqbr (Aug 27, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Pick a number between 1 and 10!
> http://www.misterpoll.com/polls/449086
> 
> 1 and 100:
> ...



I choose
3628799 and 42


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 27, 2009)

Great results.
Random number...


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 27, 2009)

At first I thought we were supposed to pick a number between 1 and 10 factorial. So I was prepared to pick some very large number, but I was disappointed ;-)

I chose 4 and 91.

Also, one of my old roommates used to do a "fake" card trick where he would have a person pick a card, then do all kinds of crazy flourishes like letting the other person shuffle once or twice, doing the 52 card pickup, then finally getting all the cards straight and pulling a random card from the deck and asking "is this your card?"

51/52 of the time he just made the person laugh, but 1/52 of the time the person thought he was the best card magician in the history of card magic

;-)

Chris


----------



## brunson (Aug 27, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Why do people not understand the difference?
> 
> Between 1 and 10: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
> From 1 to 10: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
> Between 1 and 10, _inclusive_: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10


You should send a letter to the authors of the ANSI SQL-94 spec:


```
mysql> select 1 from dual where 1 between 1 and 10;
+---+
| 1 |
+---+
| 1 | 
+---+
1 row in set (0.00 sec)

mysql> select 1 from dual where 0 between 1 and 10;
Empty set (0.00 sec)

mysql> select 1 from dual where 10 between 1 and 10;
+---+
| 1 |
+---+
| 1 | 
+---+
1 row in set (0.00 sec)
```


----------



## spdqbr (Aug 29, 2009)

Eric... You and I have got to get together more often. I don't have enough friends that use SQL to win forum arguments.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 29, 2009)

(X) said:


> As expeceted on both, most people voted for 7 and 42 at the time of posting



I think im just stupid but why is this expected?


----------



## V-te (Aug 29, 2009)

42=the answer to life and everything in the universe. 

7= Lucky number.

These are my guesses??


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 29, 2009)

lol i said 6, and 56. XD. lol


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 29, 2009)

i chose 7 and 27


----------



## toast (Aug 29, 2009)

(X) said:


> As expeceted on both, most people voted for 7 and 42 at the time of posting



I did that.. seven rhymes with my name and 42 because it's the answer to life, the universe and everything. D:


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 29, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_time + time zones + cleared data for thread creation time?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 29, 2009)

8.343438247

P.S. - look my first post in forever


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 29, 2009)

I surprised so few people chose 69.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 29, 2009)

What has this got to do with cubing?


----------



## Kxg (Aug 29, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> What has this got to do with cubing?



Not that much. Probably that's the reason the thread is in Off-Topic.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 30, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> At first I thought we were supposed to pick a number between 1 and 10 factorial. So I was prepared to pick some very large number, but I was disappointed ;-)
> 
> I chose 4 and 91.
> 
> ...



if that worked on me i would feel like i just got pwned.


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 4, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Why do people not understand the difference?
> 
> Between 1 and 10: 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
> From 1 to 10: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
> ...



Would you like me to change the the title/description of the poll?


----------

